
Packt Publishing $5 eBooks and Videos - jsingleton
https://www.packtpub.com/
======
jsingleton
Full disclosure - my book on making high performance web apps (in ASP.NET
Core) is one of these: [https://www.packtpub.com/application-
development/aspnet-core...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-
development/aspnet-core-10-high-performance)

